
Today’s American men are weaker than their dads - wslh
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/03/todays-american-men-weaker-dads.html
======
flukus
Not exactly surprising as we've moved into the "service economy". But I bet
you'd see the same in blue collar jobs, many underestimate just how much of
these jobs have been automated in the past 50 years, the amount of manual
labor that manual laborers actually do has plummeted due to machines being
more widely available.

~~~
clouddrover
> _But I bet you 'd see the same in blue collar jobs_

Yes, that's probably true due to the use of power tools. Here's a longer
article on the decline in grip strength:
[http://nautil.us/issue/45/power/raising-the-american-
weaklin...](http://nautil.us/issue/45/power/raising-the-american-weakling)

